# Playstation in The Race



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What happend to Playstation in The Race? I tried to follow there progress and then when I went to www.therace.org, it put an x by all of the things near their name such as position in the race, highest speed, and average speed. Did they get disqualified? It does not say that anywhere on the site, but it sure does seem like it! Thanks for any help! Sailboatshark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Early in the Race (still in the north Atlantic) they had more mechanical problems and decided to drop out.They went to MiamiI think. I guess they decided that the number of problems they had had from the start if fairly benign conditions did not bode well for what they had to face in the Southern Ocean -- discetion being the better part, won out.


----------

